# what the hell have i got myself into?



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

offered to help someone out with a cheap and cheerful motor, budget, and i quote *"£200"*

silence

"uuummmm........... you wont get much for that", came across this, MOT til mid june, tax til end of may, just needs head gasket......


























































































































































lets hope i can turn this pigs ear into a silk purse, hhhhhmmmmmmm

what do you think the chances are? :lol:

no, seriously?  if i can do this, i can do anything! :lol:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

You and your bloody 19's :lol:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Im sure you will manage. It may take alot of blood, sweat and tears, but she will come right.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hmmm, you reckon? lol


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

It will be an epic task! I look forward to the right up on it! :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

might even try a bit of wetsanding on it


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> might even try a bit of wetsanding on it


I am away to get an old 'L' Reg Audi when i get home that is in much the same condition so i may take the oppertunity to play with the sand paper too!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> I am away to get an old 'L' Reg Audi when i get home that is in much the same condition so i may take the oppertunity to play with the sand paper too!!


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

No problem! :thumb:

I did a similar job for my brother to help sell his old Peugot 309. Definitely a case of 'you can't polish a turd', but I made it a lot better and he got the full asking price! I will have to post the pics one of these days.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Best of British luck to you chap!


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

id be more worried about the oil leaking all over the engine, once thats sorted it should come up well, defo has potential


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sweeeet car mate, hope you get it looking good soon


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Should be a good challenge :thumb:


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

Dead easy mate - I've done a few white cars lately a lot worse then that :lol:

All you need is 
1. :buffer:
2. 
3. :wall:

But when all done they look great - good luck :thumb:


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

i wish you the best of luck!

would really love to see the write up on that one, as well as finding out how much he was able to sell it for? 

cheers!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Doesn't look too bad really, paintwork should polish up nicely.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Auto-Etc said:


> Dead easy mate - I've done a few white cars lately a lot worse then that :lol:
> 
> All you need is
> 1. :buffer:
> ...


:lol:

thats my usual method! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

it should come up well, I think you have a small oil leak lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks to be in good nick needs a ruddy good clean.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

s2kpaul said:


> it should come up well, I think you have a small oil leak lol


yup, kinda noticed that, :lol:

think a bit of it is careless oil topping up


----------



## Dougle (Aug 3, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> think a bit of it is careless oil topping up


Haha, they must have been usuing the funnel the wrong way round http://1.2.3.11/bmi/www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/laughing.gif


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> I am away to get an old 'L' Reg Audi when i get home that is in much the same condition so i may take the oppertunity to play with the sand paper too!!


did you this fella? :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> did you this fella? :thumb:


Not yet mate. I was supposed to get home today, but have been fogged on the rig. Should be home tomorrow so will get some photos posted up bud. :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

right, well, as im working odd hours at the moment, i decide to try out some cleaning stuff just to see how some bits will come up, much rather get the HG done first, but with time constraints, as well as emptying a cupboard to get to the tools, then dragging them outside before even starting, then having to put them all back again beforwe having to go to work, etc... i just couldnt be bothered, same with doing a thorough cleaning, too much to set up before actually getting on with the jobs themselves, so hence why im only doing a wee bit like, 

bonnet









after a few hits...








looking better, but left the underside of the bonnet like this, to try a stronger mix later on to see if it works any better

inside the engine bay...




































where im upto so far, coming up quite well, 


















quick go elsewhere......








WHITE!!!!





































looking so much better....









suprising how much difference can be made


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Yep, its starting to take shape. Cant wait to get my project and get posting up. 

Subscribed!! :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

what you using to degrease that beast?

:lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

under the bonnet, G101 diluted to, um, im not sure, lol, about 1:8 i think


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Porscha said:


> id be more worried about the oil leaking all over the engine, once thats sorted it should come up well, defo has potential


I had the same 'engine' lol in my old Clio. Had to change the rocker gasket and it was a piece of cake to do!  less than 10 bolts, new gasket (£3) bosh. All done 

Chris


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Chris_4536 said:


> I had the same 'engine' lol in my old Clio. Had to change the rocker gasket and it was a piece of cake to do! less than 10 bolts, new gasket (£3) bosh. All done
> 
> Chris


yup, got a headgasket set already to go on, should be ok.

good solid engine too, so im told, im a 16v man myself tho


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

finally got onto doing the HG, which might explain why it was so oily in the engine bay area, got a lot of it pieces, when i went to do the rocker cover, they were really only finger tight, which i though was a little strange, but all become clear why as we looked at the headbolts, and the were raised torx bolts which i've never come across before, so didnt have the right tools, so im guessing what someone did before is saw them, and though "sod that", and bunged it back together again.

so, i've been out and got some Halfrauds Professional Torx Sockets, E6, E8, E10, E12, E14, E16.

im hoping that this will cover it all, will add some pics for peeps that, like me, havent seen these before


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Good Luck. Think you will need it


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Ahhh that interior looks familiar, better in the 16v exec though Got your work cut out, a brave brave man.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

my secret weapon is here ready to be unleashed on the beast anytime soon (the Makita, but its secret to the Renault, dont wanna frighten it too much :lol as well as some spot pads, and a few other little bits and bobs

yeah, not reaqlly my cuppa tea, a little too tame, but has potential to be a fairly nice little runaround for someone, rather than the scrappies.

and it took a chunk out of me hand today,


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice little project that, something i fancy doing now i've sold my mk2 golf gti.

Good work so far look forward to the rest!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nickvw said:


> Nice little project that, something i fancy doing now i've sold my mk2 golf gti.
> 
> Good work so far look forward to the rest!


get a 16v one to do up, getting a bargain little gem on ebay these days :thumb:


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> get a 16v one to do up, getting a bargain little gem on ebay these days :thumb:


I used to have a R19 16v in black and i loved it, i would love to get another hot hatch as a project but cant make my mind up what to get as i like too many cars!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

succumb to thissssssssssssssssss


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice!

This was my beast.....


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

aye, you were on Retro as i recall


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

right, got the head off, gave it all a good look over..









number 1 looks a bit manky...








wonder why....

this doesnt look quite right...


















lets flip it over....




































camera couldnt quite focus on them properly


















gotcha!









so what started out as just the HG change is turning into a more thorough job, i could just do the one valve and collets, but will redo all the collets and just the one valve as the other valves see to be ok, as its all apart, i just see at as false economy to do the bare essentials, so whoever has it next can be sure it will all be sorted out properly.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

detailing is on hold for little while, lol


----------



## Zika (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck with this one m8 :wave:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

something to get your teeth stuck into....I think it will turn into a nice little bargain runaround for someone

I now have 3 projects to be getting on with........don't know where they keep coming from lol


I WILL get around to them all when I....well have nothing to finish this with, i'm just a lazy bar steward...

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i reckon it'll be a good motor for about £500 when im finished with it,


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> i reckon it'll be a good motor for about £500 when im finished with it,


Ah, the definition of optimism!

:lol:

I hope you are right, I'm sure you will be!

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Ah, the definition of optimism!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


look at the other heaps you can get for the same money,


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> did you this fella? :thumb:


Update on the Audi, i am buying a Renault Megane and then swapping my Sister for her Audi. I should hopefully get some pics tonight of it. So in theory, i will have a project car to start on when i get home. Superb.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

top stuff dude!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

did the timing belt slip or snap?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

dont know, the bloke selling it said it had loss of power and a mechanic says most likely a head gasket, hhhhmmmm........

still, shes got potential to be a nice solid little motor


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

small update, new valve in, new collets in the new valve set up, another one renewed collets as they was looking like they were just about to come out, new HG fitted, along with new inlet manifold and exhaust gaskets, heads back on, most bits connected up, but got to get some jubilee clips, as there were original Renault connectors on before, so they had to be broken off.

almost ready for timing belt to be put on, along with a good service with these bits...










as you can see, shes getting new front discs and pads too!

waiting to pick up a fuel filter, and an alternator belt, and then she's ready for a good detail

thoroughly enjoying this project, believe it or not!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

right, finally got a nice sunny morning to get her prepared for polishing, i knew the weather was going to turn, so onwards and upwards!

first up, a new holder for my detailing brushes!






















































just figured out, snowfoaming doesnt look quite so impressive on white cars!



























finally it was clayed before the weather set in








































































bit of a pain doing it bit by bit, but its getting there!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good so far!!!

Keep on going....

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*almost there*

well, finally had the chance to use my ebay gazebo, and got all set up.....


















wetsanded the rear quarter and polished up, 



























one side done


















well, its shiny i spose









now heres a thing, this pic looks great (in my eyes), 








but at another angle, it just doesnt look 100% right.

could the actual paintwork/laquer be beyond help? is there a point when you cant get paintwork back to its best?

it looks kinda milky, and i guess the OP doesnt help, i have tried all types of pads, different combos, even Power Gloss, and i just cant get the finish i want

turned the car around and started the other side..









rear door before,









and after a hit with IP 


















front door, with an attempted 50/50


















this side is by far the worse side, the fron wing is quite bad aswell









front wing 50/50, Power Gloss on a megs cutting pad









finished up for today






















































still at a loss as to why i cant get a finish like i have done before on the BMW, Fiesta, Fiat..... always Reanult that i cant get a really good finish on for some reason


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

took a couple of morning shots, and it isnt as bad as i thought, lol


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

looking a lot better mate


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cheers dude, just frustrating that i cant quite get that finish im after, lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> cheers dude, just frustrating that i cant quite get that finish im after, lol


I think you are being a bit too hard on yourself mate.... massive improvement!!!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Is that your taxi in the pics???


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

incredible job on a white car mate. Keep it up. More like a silk purse than a sow's ear mate!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

declanswan said:


> Is that your taxi in the pics???


the rover 75, yup


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I think you are being a bit too hard on yourself mate.... massive improvement!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumb:


cheers fella, but you know when you keep looking at it, and thinking "its a great improvement, but its still not quite right" ? thats what i keep thinking, whe im looking at it,


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

impster said:


> incredible job on a white car mate. Keep it up. More like a silk purse than a sow's ear mate!


only compared to what it was like before, trying hard to get that showroom look, but i think the paintwork itself is too far gone

cheers for praise tho fella


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

That is looking really, really good! Excellent work.

I think once you get some LSP on and take off the tape, you will get the overall view and be pleased. Just need some nice alloys on her now and she's a looker!

Great work. I need to find a project car now!!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> the rover 75, yup


Hackney or P/H??


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

pringle_addict said:


> That is looking really, really good! Excellent work.
> 
> I think once you get some LSP on and take off the tape, you will get the overall view and be pleased. Just need some nice alloys on her now and she's a looker!
> 
> Great work. I need to find a project car now!!


cheers chap, think i will go over it once more, then use something like WMF or srp, then colly it, will hopefully look better then, :lol:

got some hubcaps for it, think that'll do, :lol: then its for sale hopefully


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

declanswan said:


> Hackney or P/H??


Hackney :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> Hackney :thumb:


Good lad, me too :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

declanswan said:


> Good lad, me too :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


you a black cabbie?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> cheers fella, but you know when you keep looking at it, and thinking "its a great improvement, but its still not quite right" ? thats what i keep thinking, whe im looking at it,


yeah, just like me in the mirror every day :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> you a black cabbie?


Not a london one, but where i live theyve all got to be be black, so you could say i am!!!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

dont think it'll be long before the council do something like that here too


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Its a pain, all black cars less than 3 years old!!!

Oh, and a plate will cost you about 40K these days!!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*practically finished*

just got some minor things to redo on her, but there you go..













































































































not overly impressed with the final finish on it, but i think its been so badly neglected that im not sure i can get mirror images from it. 

finished with srp followed by jetseal, bumpers and trim done with CG's new trim gel

cheers chaps


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

For a near 20 year old car mate the improvement is brilliant! get some shots of the shuts and stuff so we can see the difference there!

Job well done mate!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> Im sure you will manage. It may take alot of blood, sweat and tears, but she will come right.


after all this, that is such a true statement, :lol:

i even got to using power gloss and a megs cutting pad to bring out some shine on the bonnet (mostly) and other parts!

tried nearly every combo i had at my disposal, :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

It certainly is a major improvement. All credit to you for the turn around. My project is coming along.......SLOWLY!!! Pulled the bumper off and saw that there were alot of broken and bent bits!! :wall: I will get there eventually though.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

What an improvement! The snow foam alone made quite a big difference!

Well done.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

You've actually managed to polish a turd! It looks bloody good now for a car of that age!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> It certainly is a major improvement. All credit to you for the turn around. My project is coming along.......SLOWLY!!! Pulled the bumper off and saw that there were alot of broken and bent bits!! :wall: I will get there eventually though.


all part of the fun! :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mother-Goose said:


> You've actually managed to polish a turd! It looks bloody good now for a car of that age!


:thumb: hope it goes to a good home soon


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> What an improvement! The snow foam alone made quite a big difference!
> 
> Well done.


thats the fun part of the job, :lol: :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

good work, been a wee while since ive read this thread, was that a wet linered engine?


----------



## Tribute 3.0L (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't post much, bit of a lurker  but I thought I'd log in to tell you what a smashing job you've done on the renault. Those reflections are excellent, your hard work has certainly paid off :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> good work, been a wee while since ive read this thread, was that a wet linered engine?


it is indeed, unfortunately, :lol:

think its a good idea in principle tho


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Tribute 3.0L said:


> I don't post much, bit of a lurker  but I thought I'd log in to tell you what a smashing job you've done on the renault. Those reflections are excellent, your hard work has certainly paid off :thumb:


cheers, however not all the reflections are that good tho, the paint was in a terrible state, far worse than i thought to begin wih, ended up using power gloss on a cutting pad to get anything like a shine

:thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

good turnaround, i have a project coming up, my nans rover which is about 15 years old, she wants to trade it in so it gives me a chance to learn machine polishing and other stuff, will do a thread anout it

good work :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

Good effort! I was recently told that u cant polish a turd when i took on a project car for a mate. You have proved this is not true. Well done:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Liam (Nov 22, 2008)

good work there matey


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

what a turnaround, great job there. :thumb:


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

wow wot a turn around looks very tidy now ,wot was the out come of the top end rebuild ,all done? have you gone for a little run in it .keep up the good work ,any thing else in the pipe line.:thumb::buffer:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

thanks all, appreciate all the comments!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

range rover dea said:


> wow wot a turn around looks very tidy now ,wot was the out come of the top end rebuild ,all done? have you gone for a little run in it .keep up the good work ,any thing else in the pipe line.:thumb::buffer:


well, it runs better but still not 100%, will try a carb strip down and clean, and change the leads. and the front wheels need balancing, and it had a run to Essex a couple of weeks ago


----------

